# Honneger's Religious Works



## regenmusic

Arthur Honegger - Oratorio «Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher» - 14.03.2015, National Opera House, Kyiv
(Joan of Arc)





Arthur Honegger - King David





Arthur Honegger: A Christmas Cantata (Une cantate de Noël)

Anyone know of any more? Any favorites? How do his religious works compare for you to those
of other moderns?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I love Honegger's music in general - a hugely imaginative and gifted composer. Both _Jeanne d'Arc_ and _Le Roi David_ deserve to be performed more often, as does his religious cantata/opera _Judith_:






I have a fine recording of _Judith _by Maurice Abravanel and the Utah Symphony, coupled with Milhaud's _Création du Monde_. I bought it as a download, but it's worth tracking down in whatever format.


----------



## SixFootScowl

So what is the best version of Le Roi David? I read on Wikipedia there is an original version and a revised version. The original was written to accomodate a theatre group's instruments. The revised version is for full orchestra and vocal parts. Does that mean the original is purely instrumental? If so, then I want the revised with the vocal parts. Also, is there a sung-in-English version?


----------



## regenmusic

Fritz Kobus said:


> So what is the best version of Le Roi David? I read on Wikipedia there is an original version and a revised version. The original was written to accomodate a theatre group's instruments. The revised version is for full orchestra and vocal parts. Does that mean the original is purely instrumental? If so, then I want the revised with the vocal parts. Also, is there a sung-in-English version?


Discogs may be the place to find the answer for that, if no one here knows. It's a site that lists as many vinyl/shellac lps as possible, and it's always expanding.


----------



## elgar's ghost

_La Roi David_ was always a vocal work. I know of two for smaller forces, on Naxos (Piquemal) and Erato/Warner (Dutoit), but it's the beefed up revision which is the one that conductors otherwise turn to. The more intimate original works well enough, I think. Can't say I'm aware of a version in English, though.


----------



## starthrower

I have the Naxos Le Roi David. I just listened to it yesterday. I love the choral singing.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

My favorite recording of _Le Roi David_ is Abravanel's with the Utah SO which features the wonderful soprano Natania Davrath and Darius Milhaud's wife Madeleine as an eerily effective Witch of Endor.

The recording was nominated for a Grammy Award, but nonetheless it's a fine performance.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Well the second video in the first post is at least narrated in English, and sounds to be sung-in-English too. Is narration included in all the sets?

Perhaps best would be English narration to the French singing.


----------



## SixFootScowl

So I did a little research and found there are three languages on CD:

English, titled King David 

German, titled Konig David

French, titled Le Roi David

I went for an English set because prefer my oratorios in English.


----------



## Enthusiast

Jeanne d'Arc is a crazy work - I love it!


----------

